# Most Successful People Invest In Israel



## MJB12741 (Apr 24, 2015)

Learn why the most financially succesfull people invest in Israel.

Why are these billionaires doubling down on Israeli Investments OurCrowd


----------



## Penelope (Apr 24, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Learn why the most financially succesfull people invest in Israel.
> 
> Why are these billionaires doubling down on Israeli Investments OurCrowd



An AD , really , you must think us gentiles are stupid.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Learn why the most financially succesfull people invest in Israel.
> ...



Oh now I get it.  Those billionaires do not invest in Israel.  It's just a Zionist lie, right Penelope?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 24, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



That is what Zionist do best, I wouldn't trust a jew with my money, they are into white collar crimes big time, that is why they are called jews, they jew people. Besides from what I understand I invest in them against my wishes being a US taxpayer.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Great investment for those of us who want to become wealthy.  Thank the Lord Israel's enemies are too dumb to use Israel to become wealthy off of.

G4S Israel Supplier Profile


----------



## Penelope (Apr 24, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



I wouldn't want a penny from you blood thirsty vultures.


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Learn why the most financially succesfull people invest in Israel.
> 
> Why are these billionaires doubling down on Israeli Investments OurCrowd


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Learn why the most financially succesfull people invest in Israel.
> 
> Why are these billionaires doubling down on Israeli Investments OurCrowd


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Seems as though you've been jewed out of your common sense.


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

The most successful people invested in Apartheid South Africa.  Doesn't mean much.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The most successful people invested in Apartheid South Africa.  Doesn't mean much.


Who were they?


----------



## eots (Apr 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The most successful people invested in Apartheid South Africa.  Doesn't mean much.
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > The most successful people invested in Apartheid South Africa.  Doesn't mean much.
> ...



Let's start with the British

‘British companies’ stake in apartheid gives an average rate of profit of some 21 per cent. This is extremely high compared to a 6-7 per cent average return on investment in Britain. So it is no surprise that 500 British companies invest in South Africa…British banks and companies earned £1bn last year from their investments in apartheid…Shell and BP control 40 per cent of oil sales in South Africa…British banks had claims of $5.562bn (£4.7bn) on South Africa (end June 1984), a rise of $1.02bn (£0.92bn) or 22.5 per cent on the previous year. Britain’s stake in apartheid is enormous. And precisely because investment in apartheid is so profitable, British collaboration with apartheid will not be easily broken."

Margaret Thatcher friend of apartheid Non-Stop Against Apartheid


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 24, 2015)

Well heck, one doesn't even have to invest in Israel to become financially wealthy.  Good 'ole CATERPILLAR (USA) worked very well for me.  America First.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

Normally, those who boast about their wealth are not wealthy at all.  Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Well heck, one doesn't even have to invest in Israel to become financially wealthy.  Good 'ole CATERPILLAR (USA) worked very well for me.  America First.


Looking for a hot Israeli stock?  Check this one out.

Israeli Drone Maker Has 6 Billion Backlog and a Red-Hot Stock - Bloomberg Business?


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Normally, those who boast about their wealth are not wealthy at all.  Thanks for the laughs.



Normally, those who boast about how smart they are are actually not.

Normally, those who boast about how they always post facts actually don't. 

Sounds just like you.


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



That's because you're a dumb (I cannot stress the word dumb enough) brainwashed Muslim who's full of hate. Go to stormfront where you belong Nazi.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Normally, those who boast about their wealth are not wealthy at all.  Thanks for the laughs.
> ...



No, most who know they are smarter usually are. And, always posting facts is not subjective, it's just a fact. And, you are a little peanut gallery twat that doesn't have a pot to pee in. And, you know it.


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Nice deflection Monti. I just used your own argument against you and you know it.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 24, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



I just merely point out facts, if you don't like them to bad. Read my signature. Its new.


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



   

Ya, we see your facts Penelope. You are an open Jew hater and a NAzi. Your posts about Jews and Israel are irrelevant.


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2015)

OMG I'm still laughing at Penelope the Muslim Nazi saying she merely posts facts  

That was too much !!!!


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 24, 2015)

Shouldn't a sales pitch OP come with a tour guide option?


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



The guy in your SIG converted to Christianity before all that. Whoops ! haha


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Shouldn't a sales pitch OP come with a tour guide option?


No, a list of stock brokers would be better.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 24, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



No he didn't and that art. is from a jewish paper, they finally had to admit it, can't keep things hid forever.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 24, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



No he didn't that article was in a jewish paper. they had to come clean, as things can't stay hidden for long.
Yagoda was a defendant at the Trial of the Twenty-One, the last of the major Soviet show trials of the 1930s. Following his confession at the trial, Yagoda was found guilty and shot.


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


He was born Jewish, but converted to Christianity. 

Jew or Not Jew Genrikh Yagoda

"Yagoda chose to convert to Christianity before the Communist takeover"

Who's trying to hide anything? BTW, most Bolsheviks were not Jews. In fact, most were Christian or Atheist. Why do you ignore that ? Oh ya, because you are a Nazi bigot !


----------



## Penelope (Apr 24, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Your


toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...





toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



don't you know how to open a link or read:

*Stalin's Jews*

*We mustn't forget that some of greatest murderers of modern times were Jewish*
Published:  12.21.06, 23:35 / Israel Opinion
P{margin:0;} UL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 16; padding-right:0;} OL{margin-bottom:0;margin-top:0;margin-right: 32; padding-right:0;} H3.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;margin-top:0px;} P.pHeader {margin-bottom:3px;COLOR: #192862;font-size: 16px;font-weight: bold;} #article_content, #article_content > span { display: block; } 


Here's a particularly forlorn historical date: Almost 90 years ago, between the 19th and 20th of December 1917, in the midst of the Bolshevik revolution and civil war, Lenin signed a decree calling for the establishment of The All-Russian Extraordinary Commission for Combating Counter-Revolution and Sabotage, also known as Cheka.


Within a short period of time, Cheka became the largest and cruelest state security organization. Its organizational structure was changed every few years, as were its names: From Cheka to GPU, later to NKVD, and later to KGB.



We cannot know with certainty the number of deaths Cheka was responsible for in its various manifestations, but the number is surely at least 20 million, including victims of the forced collectivization, the hunger, large purges, expulsions, banishments, executions, and mass death at Gulags.



Whole population strata were eliminated: Independent farmers, ethnic minorities, members of the bourgeoisie, senior officers, intellectuals, artists, labor movement activists, "opposition members" who were defined completely randomly, and countless members of the Communist party itself.



In his new, highly praised book "The War of the World, "Historian Niall Ferguson writes that no revolution in the history of mankind devoured its children with the same unrestrained appetite as did the Soviet revolution. In his book on the Stalinist purges, Tel Aviv University's Dr. Igal Halfin writes that Stalinist violence was unique in that it was directed internally.



Lenin, Stalin, and their successors could not have carried out their deeds without wide-scale cooperation of disciplined "terror officials," cruel interrogators, snitches, executioners, guards, judges, perverts, and many bleeding hearts who were members of the progressive Western Left and were deceived by the Soviet regime of horror and even provided it with a kosher certificate.



All these things are well-known to some extent or another, even though the former Soviet Union's archives have not yet been fully opened

to the public. But who knows about this? Within Russia itself, very few people have been brought to justice for their crimes in the NKVD's and KGB's service. The Russian public discourse today completely ignores the question of "How could it have happened to us?" As opposed to Eastern European nations, the Russians did not settle the score with their Stalinist past.




And us, the Jews? An Israeli student finishes high school without ever hearing the name "Genrikh Yagoda," the greatest Jewish murderer of the 20th Century, the GPU's deputy commander and the founder and commander of the NKVD. Yagoda diligently implemented Stalin's collectivization orders and is responsible for the deaths of at least 10 million people. His Jewish deputies established and managed the Gulag system. After Stalin no longer viewed him favorably, Yagoda was demoted and executed, and was replaced as chief hangman in 1936 by Yezhov, the "bloodthirsty dwarf."


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Ok? Nothing you posted refuted what I said. Fail


----------



## Penelope (Apr 24, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I think your the one who failed. You and your quack site.


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



i proved that he converted to Christianity. You obviously cannot handle the truth. Go back to bed Nazi Muslim.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The basic fact is that there were Christians and Muslims living in Palestine that represented nearly 100% of the population.  European Jews went there and by 1948 evicted most of them.  That's just a fact.


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



That's the propaganda version. 

Israel was attacked by not 1, not 2, not 3, not 4 but 5 Arab states including Palestinian militias, who openly tried to destroy the state and expel the Jews. For fucks sake, they even said so ! 

Why do you leave this fact out?
, 
Oh, I know why, because you hate facts ! I really cannot believe how brainwashed you are. You know I;'m right.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Not true. Show us your facts. Which will be proved wrong.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The locals attempted to prevent the Europeans from killing and/or evicting the local people.  That's just a fact.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 24, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



It is not true that Christians and Muslims were not living in Palestine before the European Jews invaded?  Are you nuts?


----------



## toastman (Apr 24, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



They surrounded Israel with the intent of destroying the new country and expelling the Jews. That's just a fact.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Learn why the most financially succesfull people invest in Israel.
> ...





 Well we know you are


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 No but you are, and it shows every time you post


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






You trust Jews with your money all the time, and the biggest fraud case involved a muslim  who flouted Islamic law and showed other muslims how they could get "interest" over and above that allowed under sharia law. Now he has a fatwa and a death notice on his head.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 Too late as every penny you get comes from a Jew


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 SPAM


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The most successful people invested in Apartheid South Africa.  Doesn't mean much.







 OFF TOPIC SPAMMING AGAIN


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 In the immortal words of Bob Dylan    " a complete unknown"    so they are trying to get their 15 seconds of fame.  Nice try wont fly


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...







 OFF TOPIC SPAMMING AGAIN   please remove this person posts


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Normally, those who boast about their wealth are not wealthy at all.  Thanks for the laughs.






Depends on what they are wealthy with


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





What I do know is you don't have  the intelligence you claim as your vocabulary is so weak and can be counted on one hand.

 All you are good for is SPAMMING, TROLLING, RACIST LIES and repeating the words of your imam


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Is this the new phrase spouted during your sermon yesterday afternoon. how come you don't post the real fats about your LIES.  Try posting I only post Islamic versions of the facts and you will be posting a true fact for once.


 By the way the scum in your siggy was not a Jew as like all Marxists he gave up his religion and became an Atheist


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

toastman said:


> OMG I'm still laughing at Penelope the Muslim Nazi saying she merely posts facts
> 
> That was too much !!!!






 Have you noticed that the islamomorons all come out with the same thing right after Fridays sermon...............


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





So I was right you only post islamomoron facts


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 No it is just another on of your islamomorn RACIST LIES   as the ottoman census proves


----------



## Billo_Really (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


>


Man, I love that song!  Thanks for digging it up.  I haven't seen it, since they first played it on MTV.  It's a lot better than that_ "We are the world"_ bullshit.

And looking at those scenes from South Africa, it looks similar to things happening in Gaza and the West Bank today.  Shooting tear gas at protestors, water cannons and police brutality are all rampant in that area, just like it was in South Africa.

_*Look at the video Zionists, that is your future!*_


----------



## Penelope (Apr 25, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



If doesn't matter if he converted to Christianity , but he didn't, he was a mass murder , the largest of the 20th century, and a JEW.  Those are the facts. My God, the Bolsheviks  Jews destroyed Christianity  and destroy churches in Russia.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Learn why the most financially succesfull people invest in Israel.
> ...



No but you certainly are. Poor Penelope, so mentally ill and dedicated to hating Jews, her sig line even shows it. 

Jews joining the Communist Revolution is nothing new.  There were Jews who served in Hitler army, so what?  It's the equivalent of Westerners converting to the filth of Islam and committing terror. Do we consider them still "Christians" or Americans, you knucklehead?  No.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Learn why the most financially succesfull people invest in Israel.
> ...



Wow, el chimpo figured out how to make a meme, something a 12 year old knows how to do. 

By the way those memes look a lot like you. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> The most successful people invested in Apartheid South Africa.  Doesn't mean much.



There is no apartheid in Israel, however true apartheid does exist today in many Muslim shitholes.  

People and major companies are increasingly investing in Israel because they consider Israel a free, stable democratic nation. 

True story Mahmoud.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 25, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Like an idiot she displays her hatred for all the world to see.  

I'm telling you she's  and needs to get professional help before she straps on a suicide vest.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 25, 2015)

Generally speaking, those who are successful and sane don't need to blame others for their own failings, and so do not hate Jews.

 The inbred trailer trash and paranoid schizophrenics in this thread are testament to that general rule.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Everyday the lie gets worse.  Now it's 100%. Tomorrow it will go up to 150%. Ha ha ha.  

Remember your other lie "there were hardly any Jews in the land for almost 2000 years"? 

I asked you for proof that Jews evicted people and you came up with Jack Shit.  

You're no different than the rest of the psychotic antisemites  on this board.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



He's setting it up so he can post one of his stupid irrelevant documents he has saved in his computer  for the thousandth time.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



She is so friggen dumb.  She hates Jews & Israel.  If she had a brain she could put it to Israel but good by investing in Israel to become wealthy off of Israel.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Do the math, between Muslims and Christians it is over 90% of the people.  That's nearly 100%

*AN INTERIM REPORT*
*ON THE*
*CIVIL ADMINISTRATION*
*OF*

*PALESTINE,*

*during the period*
*1st JULY, 1920--30th JUNE, 1921.*

*AN INTERIM REPORT*
*ON THE*
*CIVIL ADMINISTRATION*
*OF*
*PALESTINE.*

*I.--THE CONDITION OF PALESTINE AFTER THE WAR.*

"There are now in the whole of Palestine hardly 700,000 people, a population much less than that of the province of Gallilee alone in the time of Christ.* (*_See_ Sir George Adam Smith "Historical Geography of the Holy Land", Chap. 20.) Of these 235,000 live in the larger towns, 465,000 in the smaller towns and villages.* Four-fifths of the whole population are Moslems. *A small proportion of these are Bedouin Arabs; the remainder, although they speak Arabic and are termed Arabs, are largely of mixed race. *Some 77,000 of the population are Christians*, in large majority belonging to the Orthodox Church, and speaking Arabic. The minority are members of the Latin or of the Uniate Greek Catholic Church, or--a small number--are Protestants.

*The Jewish element of the population numbers 76,000. Almost all have entered Palestine during the last 40 years. Prior to 1850 there were in the country only a handful of Jews."*

Mandate for Palestine - Interim report of the Mandatory to the League of Nations Balfour Declaration text 30 July 1921


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 MORE ISLAMOMORN RACIST LIES


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 You do the math's ( proper English comprehension )



CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA Jerusalem After 1291 

"...Present condition of the City: (1907 edition)

Jerusalem (El Quds) is the capital of a sanjak and the seat of a mutasarrif directly dependent on the Sublime Porte. In the administration of the sanjak the mutasarrif is assisted by a council called majlis ida ra; the city has a municipal government (majlis baladiye) presided over by a mayor. The total population is estimated at 66,000. *The Turkish census of 1905, which counts only Ottoman subjects, gives these figures:
Jews, 45,000; Moslems, 8,000; Orthodox Christians, 6000;* Latins, 2500; Armenians, 950; Protestants, 800; Melkites, 250; Copts, 150; Abyssinians, 100; Jacobites, 100; Catholic Syrians, 50. During the Nineteenth century large suburbs to the north and east have grown up, chiefly for the use of the Jewish colony. These suburbs contain nearly Half the present population...""

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Growth of Jerusalem 1838-Present

....... Jews Muslims Christians Total
1838 6,000 5,000 3,000 14,000
*1844 7,120 5,760 3,390 16,270 ..... ..The First Official Ottoman Census *
1876 12,000 7,560 5,470 25,030 .... .....Second """"""""""
1905 40,000 8,000 10,900 58,900 ....... Third/last, detailed in CathEncyc above
1948 99,320 36,680 31,300 167,300
1990 353,200 124,200 14,000 491,400
1992 385,000 150,000 15,000 550,000

http://www.testimony-magazine.org/jerusalem/bring.htm



 Just one of the many ottoman districts that shows the arab muslims where in the minority from 1838


----------



## toastman (Apr 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Yes it does matter you liar. He was Christian. Either way, you are still a hateful Nazi who believes all the conspiracy theories about Jews.

The mass murderers of today are Muslims, just like you, Muslim Nazi scum


----------



## Penelope (Apr 25, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



I have a hard time finding stuff made in the US and I will buy US made and lets face it, I am against giving aid to Israel, so I'm investing in Israel against my will.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 25, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



He was a Jew along with his Jewish comrades. Do you think I wrote that Israel YNET newspaper.  I can careless what you call me.


----------



## fanger (Apr 25, 2015)

This jew?   Genrikh Yagoda - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## toastman (Apr 25, 2015)

Fanger and Penelope, two Islamic scum, cannot accept the truth that Muslims are the mass murderers of today


----------



## toastman (Apr 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


He converted to Christianity before communism and before all the killing. I showed you my link. Not my fault you cannot accept the truth.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 25, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Gee, that sure doesn't look like THE ARABS WERE *100% *OF THE POPULATION, NOW DOES IT?!

False propagandist asshole bullshitter debunked again.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 25, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



You might want to write a letter to Ynet news and let them know they got it all wrong.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 25, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 He/she is just too easy to prove wrong, and too thick  to realise that the links provided by monte prove monte wrong every time.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 25, 2015)

He converted to Christianty and then became a Godless commie. 

I don't see anything jewish in the guy.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I had no idea how miserable you are living here in the USA that Supports Israel.  Why do let the USA do that to you when you can go live in some Muslim country that doesn't support Israel?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 25, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Oh no I love where I live, why would I move I was born here , why don't you move to Israel?  I have no choice in where my tax money goes, do you?  Hopefully it will be stopped soon.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 25, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Move to Israel with what Israel has for neighbors?  No thank you.  But you are so correct about America's need to end all financial to Israel.  And of course to all of the Arab countries as well who receive over double our tax dollars that goes to Israel.  If this trend continues, Israel will be doomed.  AMERICA FIRST!


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)

*Why Israel's Boom Is Actually A Bubble Destined To Pop*

In the past few years, Israel’s economy has been praised for its stability and strong performance during and after the Global Financial Crisis. Israel’s booming tech industry has earned it the nickname “The Startup Nation” and international tech companies from Google to Facebook are clamoring to acquire the country’s startups. Investors the world over have been vying to add Israeli investments to their portfolios. Rather than experiencing a property slump like the U.S. and many countries did, Israel’s property prices are soaring and making speculators rich. Sadly, Israel’s economic boom is not the miracle that it appears to be, but is actually another bubble that is similar to those that caused the financial crisis.

Why Israel s Boom Is Actually A Bubble Destined To Pop - Forbes


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> *Why Israel's Boom Is Actually A Bubble Destined To Pop*
> 
> In the past few years, Israel’s economy has been praised for its stability and strong performance during and after the Global Financial Crisis. Israel’s booming tech industry has earned it the nickname “The Startup Nation” and international tech companies from Google to Facebook are clamoring to acquire the country’s startups. Investors the world over have been vying to add Israeli investments to their portfolios. Rather than experiencing a property slump like the U.S. and many countries did, Israel’s property prices are soaring and making speculators rich. Sadly, Israel’s economic boom is not the miracle that it appears to be, but is actually another bubble that is similar to those that caused the financial crisis.
> 
> Why Israel s Boom Is Actually A Bubble Destined To Pop - Forbes



That article is from last year.  Haven't you heard that China and India are looking forward to doing business with Israel?  Why not tell us how huge the population is of those two countries so we can get an idea of how huge the business with Israel will be?  If you have no gigs lined up, why not invest in Israel whatever little you have saved so that you can make some money?


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Why Israel's Boom Is Actually A Bubble Destined To Pop*
> ...


*Chinese Investments in Israel: Opportunity or National Threat?*
Download PDFPrint
INSS Insight No. 538, April 8, 2014

President Peres’s state visit to China, the first by an Israeli president in over a decade, occurs against the background of the current debate in Israel over Chinese investments in Israeli assets. Reports in recent months of talks between the Israeli food conglomerate Tnuva and China’s Bright Food over the sale of the controlling share in Tnuva, and reports of a possible sale of Clal Insurance to a group of Chinese investors, have touched off a heated public debate about China’s penetration into the Israeli market. One major issue concerns China’s political and strategic positions and objectives in the Middle East, which often do not match Israeli interests. However, given China’s increasing participation in the global economy, Chinese companies and institutions will likely continue to take an interest in the Israeli economy. This is a desirable state of affairs that should be encouraged, and can yield both economic and political benefits. At the same time, Israel cannot afford to open its doors to Chinese companies and institutions without a thorough review process.
http://www.inss.org.il/index.aspx?id=4538&articleid=6842


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Don't you worry your little pointed head over this.  Not only will Israel do business with China in the long run plus with India and many other countries in the world.  Do you think that everyone is like you and will turn down Israeli medical and technological innovations?  I wonder if you can tell us what your new Muslim friends have come up with that will benefit humanity.  Can you give us a list?  I think it bothers the anti-Semite eots that countries are willing to do business with Israel.


----------



## eots (Apr 25, 2015)

*Israel Won’t Stop Spying on the U.S.*

Whatever happened to honor among thieves? When the National Security Agency was caught eavesdropping on German Chancellor Angela Merkel’s cell phone, it was considered a rude way to treat a friend. Now U.S. intelligence officials are saying—albeit very quietly, behind closed doors on Capitol Hill—that our Israeli “friends” have gone too far with their spying operations here.

According to classified briefings on legislation that would lower visa restrictions on Israeli citizens, Jerusalem’s efforts to steal U.S. secrets under the cover of trade missions and joint defense technology contracts have “crossed red lines.” 
http://www.newsweek.com/israel-wont-stop-spying-us-249757


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

eots said:


> *Israel Won’t Stop Spying on the U.S.*
> 
> Whatever happened to honor among thieves? When the National Security Agency was caught eavesdropping on German Chancellor Angela Merkel’s cell phone, it was considered a rude way to treat a friend. Now U.S. intelligence officials are saying—albeit very quietly, behind closed doors on Capitol Hill—that our Israeli “friends” have gone too far with their spying operations here.
> 
> ...


All countries spy on each other, but the anti-Semite eots felt that he had to change the subject from business to spying.  Now give us a list of everything your Muslim friends have come up with that will help humanity which other countries are clamoring to buy.  Even eots the anti-Semite would not turn down something from Israel if it helped a medical condition or saved his life.  Check out all the things that Israel has come up in the medical field.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel Won’t Stop Spying on the U.S.*
> ...



The first heart transplant was performed in Apartheid South Africa.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


So? Everybody knows that.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




What does a heart transplant in apartheid South Africa have to do with Israel's democracy?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 25, 2015)

Israel is an Apartheid state, it is not a democracy.  It controls the occupied territories just as South Africa controlled the Bantustans.  South Africa claimed that the people under its control in the Bantustans were not South African citizens, so they withheld the vote from them and subjected them to different laws.  Just as Israel does in the Occupied Territories.  Keep your bullshit to yourself.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Israel is an Apartheid state, it is not a democracy.  It controls the occupied territories just as South Africa controlled the Bantustans.  South Africa claimed that the people under its control in the Bantustans were not South African citizens, so they withheld the vote from them and subjected them to different laws.  Just as Israel does in the Occupied Territories.  Keep your bullshit to yourself.


Since Mr. S. can't seem to restrain himself from constantly bringing up South Africa, I wonder if he can tell us why the Black South Africans are now busy beating up the foreigners who are living there.  I hope that should Mr. S. ever need some medical innovation coming out of Israel that he turn it down because he doesn't want to be a hypocrite.  He can ask his new friends running South Africa to help him out.

New Vaccine Triggers Response in 90 of Cancer Types Health News


----------



## montelatici (Apr 25, 2015)

You don't quite get the point, do you.  The black South Africans may be beating up foreigners but they are not killing thousands as the Israelis are doing to the Palestinians.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You don't quite get the point, do you.  The black South Africans may be beating up foreigners but they are not killing thousands as the Israelis are doing to the Palestinians.


Where is all this killing going on that wasn't brought about by Hamas attacks, rockets and mortars?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You don't quite get the point, do you.  The black South Africans may be beating up foreigners but they are not killing thousands as the Israelis are doing to the Palestinians.
> ...



You mean people trying to break a blockade of their land borders, territorial sea and airspace?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Mr. S. would like to see more weapons smuggled into Gaza.  He must have been sad when that Iranian ship was stopped filled to the gills with weapons.  His Iranian friends did get missiles through later on because the Gazans were hanging banners thanking the Iranians.  They probably were smuggled through the tunnels from Egypt..  Next time Mr. S. is going to supervise the next shipment..


----------



## theliq (Apr 25, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


I went on to the site and everything was ""NO INFORMATION" other that a service for Security Service (Mercenaries)........pretty dumb site I'd say.

Many worldwide companies are waiting for a free Palestine to invest their money.


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

theliq said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Invest money in what? Sand? Flea powder? Used camels?


----------



## theliq (Apr 25, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Learn why the most financially succesfull people invest in Israel.
> 
> Why are these billionaires doubling down on Israeli Investments OurCrowd


Well most are Jewish,as for Trump he's been bankrupt and then bank rolled by Jews...so what is the big deal........no doubt most of these are probably using Israel to dodge paying TAX..........your post is excruciating to say the least..............No Thanks I invest my money in Australia and Australians......Our Government are now after all these and other Tax-Dodgers.................and unlike other countries we will GET THEM.


----------



## theliq (Apr 25, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


No a very educated and hard working race of people.......really Hoss,you really are ignorant at times.....yet another Silly One Liner......steve


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 25, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


How can educated people live under domination? Well educated people should have some common sense. And they must work so hard they don't have time to pick up the trash in the streets and vacant lots.


----------



## theliq (Apr 26, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The Palestinians are wanting to Not live under Israel Domination Hoss,and therein lies the problem...steve


----------



## toastman (Apr 26, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You don't quite get the point, do you.  The black South Africans may be beating up foreigners but they are not killing thousands as the Israelis are doing to the Palestinians.



You're so stupid and ignorant Monti, it boggles my mind. It doesn't take a genius to understand that Hamas invites ISrael to attack them by constantly poking the bear, over and over and over, until Israel commits to a full scale attack. 
No attacking Israel, no retaliation. Even someone as stupid and deluded as you should understand that.


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You don't quite get the point, do you.  The black South Africans may be beating up foreigners but they are not killing thousands as the Israelis are doing to the Palestinians.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> *Why Israel's Boom Is Actually A Bubble Destined To Pop*
> 
> In the past few years, Israel’s economy has been praised for its stability and strong performance during and after the Global Financial Crisis. Israel’s booming tech industry has earned it the nickname “The Startup Nation” and international tech companies from Google to Facebook are clamoring to acquire the country’s startups. Investors the world over have been vying to add Israeli investments to their portfolios. Rather than experiencing a property slump like the U.S. and many countries did, Israel’s property prices are soaring and making speculators rich. Sadly, Israel’s economic boom is not the miracle that it appears to be, but is actually another bubble that is similar to those that caused the financial crisis.
> 
> Why Israel s Boom Is Actually A Bubble Destined To Pop - Forbes



El chimpo engages in yet another episode of mental masturbation to the destruction of Israel.


----------



## theliq (Apr 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Why Israel's Boom Is Actually A Bubble Destined To Pop*
> ...


Not everyone in the world lives by the Zionist Creed..............Thank God for that


----------



## toastman (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Eots, your stupid videos ar just a deflection from my post.


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Why Israel's Boom Is Actually A Bubble Destined To Pop*
> ...





toastman said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Toastman your stupid post. are just a deflection from my videos


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






 If wishes were $ then you would be able to buy gaza


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> *Why Israel's Boom Is Actually A Bubble Destined To Pop*
> 
> In the past few years, Israel’s economy has been praised for its stability and strong performance during and after the Global Financial Crisis. Israel’s booming tech industry has earned it the nickname “The Startup Nation” and international tech companies from Google to Facebook are clamoring to acquire the country’s startups. Investors the world over have been vying to add Israeli investments to their portfolios. Rather than experiencing a property slump like the U.S. and many countries did, Israel’s property prices are soaring and making speculators rich. Sadly, Israel’s economic boom is not the miracle that it appears to be, but is actually another bubble that is similar to those that caused the financial crisis.
> 
> Why Israel s Boom Is Actually A Bubble Destined To Pop - Forbes




 A year old report that has amounted to nothing, desperation or what ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




 Another year old report that again has amounted to nothing. Do you think the Israeli's are as stupid as Obama's crew who sold out the US to China for a few pieces of silver


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





 By a WHITE SURGEON don't forget. Now they cant even cut toenails


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Israel is an Apartheid state, it is not a democracy.  It controls the occupied territories just as South Africa controlled the Bantustans.  South Africa claimed that the people under its control in the Bantustans were not South African citizens, so they withheld the vote from them and subjected them to different laws.  Just as Israel does in the Occupied Territories.  Keep your bullshit to yourself.





 When did the Palestinians sign over the land to Israel then numbnuts. When did they accept the terms of the UN resolutions to lay down their arms and live in peace with their neighbours.


 JUST MORE RACIST LIES


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...





 Using illegal weapons and targeting children is not trying to break a blockade it is a very serious war crime that should be dealt with by the ICJ


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

montelatici said:


> You don't quite get the point, do you.  The black South Africans may be beating up foreigners but they are not killing thousands as the Israelis are doing to the Palestinians.






 No they are killing tens of thousands instead, or don't you want that showing


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





 So going on numbers alone there should be ten million muslim Nobel prise winners, there are hardly 10. Going again on numbers alone there should be 100 million foreign company muslim CEO's  there are barely 100. Now what were you saying about educated and hard working.    85% of british muslims are economically dependent on the state, compared to 60% of Jews, Sikhs and Hindus


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Yet the answer is staring them in the face and they refuse to act on it. Simply by accepting the terms of the UN charter and negotiating peace and mutual borders they will be set free. But they do not want peace as it would mean an end to aid and charity


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

eots said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 ANOTHER RACIST LIAR


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 26, 2015)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




Absolutely correct.  And who said Theliq is an imbecile?  The Palis WANT TO BE FREE from Israel's brutal treatment of peace offerings, a security fence & land concessions keeping them in Israel.  Problem is no surrounding Arab country will grant their Palestinians a right of return back to their indigenous homelands.  Do you think maybe Mecca would be a nice place for the noble peace loving,life loving Palestinians?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 26, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Sure those are Jewish peace offerings, that is why they have been run out of every country there is, the are so peaceful.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 26, 2015)

toastman said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > You don't quite get the point, do you.  The black South Africans may be beating up foreigners but they are not killing thousands as the Israelis are doing to the Palestinians.
> ...



If there was a medal for ignorance it , you'd get it.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 26, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



What those Zionists have done & are still doing to the Palestinians is unforgivable with their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions to keep the Palis captivers in Israel.  Down with Nutandyahoo.  Truly Israel needs a leader who knows Palestinian mentality well like king Hussein who knew how to establish a lasting peace from Palestinians.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 26, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



The Zionist want a jewish state, even though the maj. of them are not Jews. That is like Texas saying only Texans can live in the state of Texas. they are racist thugs.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Do you even know why the Jews were run out of nearly every country, because they were so successful at what they did. You want a flawless Diamond ring then you go to a Jewish Jeweller, you want the best return on your capital invest it through a Jewish broker. You want the best film ever you go to a Jewish production company. Imagine how the mediocre third rate companies reacted to those things, they wanted the Jews out.

 If you want 5c in the dollar return on your money give it to a third rate broker, if you want 20c in the dollar or more give it to a Jewish broker.    You want the US to prosper keep loaning the Jews money, you want the US to flounder stop the loans to Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 26, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 Have you read the charters of 99% of Islamic nations yet, they don't want Jews, Christians, Sikhs or Hindus. And will kill to achieve their aims.


----------



## toastman (Apr 26, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Poor Nazi can't handle the truth. You're nothing but a racist rotten bigot.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 26, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...




Yeah but it's so neat to see her life is so miserable for it.


----------



## toastman (Apr 26, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yup. Penelope is our new entertainer ever since Sherri left.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 26, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Humanity (Apr 26, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Don't like what you see Phoney?

Report to admin using the Report button, don't post here!


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 26, 2015)

Citi competition attracts 21 financial start-ups to Jerusalem - Israel News - Jerusalem Post

despite terrorism the economy keeps chugging along


----------



## theliq (Apr 26, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Silly retort  ............MJB because I could then respond that if all Jews returned to their country of origin because Palestine certainly isn't. .........The Palestinians can then get all their Land back.............I am more pragmatic and believe in a two state solution.....as you know.

What has the further exile of Palestinians to countries in the middle east have anything to do with the Palestinians ????????........they are not from these countries they are from Palestine.......it is only the 99% of Jews and/or their decendents that are from a foreign country...be it Russia,Ukraine,US,Europe,Morrocco and all.....these Jews are/were illegal immigrants....have nothing at all to do with Jews from biblical times,you assume your faux Jewishness under the Terrorist Zionist banner,some how allows you to claim some sort of credibility to claim the Land you have misappropriated sic...........It does not..........infact Israel has never been ratified by the UN Security Council.....deeming it UNLAWFUL in its entity.

Unlike you Zionists who's Mantra has always been to eliminate the Palestinians PERIOD...... by MURDER OR EXILE.......yet you hypocritically claim "Hamas"(note not Palestinians) want to eliminate Jews from Israel....YET YOU SPEW EXACTLY THE SAME towards the Palestinians in your prose.....You and your ILK cannot have it both ways.....that is but one of the reasons Palestinians get great support Worldwide....moreover many more countries throughout the world support Palestine above Israel.........you may think me an imbecile but that is just your observation and opinion.......I am not myopic like you that has such a narrow opinion on the Pal/Israeli schism...I look at the wider situation and believe in a Free Palestine and Israel....and Peace between these to nations.

Palestinians are not from other Arabic countries......but many Jews are.......in the past 60 years the Palestinian disporia sic have had to educate,work and remain overseas....for so many reasons(which I shouldn't have to explain to you yet again).

People like you and the dross possee can never change,because you just don't have the basic humanity,humility or intelligence........and in that I feel great sadness for you...all.steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 26, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Hi Penelope.I cannot completely agree with you on some points........The Jews throughout history have had a terrible time,not really their fault in general but the attitude towards them mainly by Christians(???as they called themselves) in the Golden age of the Moors in Spain the Moors(ARABS) and Jews got on very well and even fought the marauding Christians side by side............culminating in the Spanish Inquesion sic which really was a ruse to eliminate the remaining Jews.

The Jews after this period were pretty peaceful....up until the inception of Zionism in the 1880's......Many Jews then became under this Terrorist Organization(much like the impressional recruits of ISIS today)........and the Zionist were/are a different kettle of fish......that has snaked itself throughout modern Jewry even claiming Judeaism and Zionism is one and the same...Incredibly......................No Penelope....Jews of yester year are nothing like the indoctorination of Jews over the past 60-100 years................these are HARD BASTARDS but not every Jew is like them.... there is resistance,STEVE.....Penelope,love all your posts and keep up your wonderful support for the Wonderful Palestinian people.


----------



## theliq (Apr 26, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Citi competition attracts 21 financial start-ups to Jerusalem - Israel News - Jerusalem Post
> 
> despite terrorism the economy keeps chugging along


Chugging being the operative word here.....if it wasn't for overseas aid and money...most Israelis would be living in Mud Huts............fact....moreover tens of thousands of Jews are leaving Israel for many reasons.....including Economic.....so boasting about a few Tax-Dodgers coming into Israel (Who Israel will happily accomodate)...you should give us an Exposea of why Jews are leaving in such numbers.......Chug,Chug,Splutter.......steve


----------



## theliq (Apr 26, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


God he's an Idiot all right Humanity.......steve


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

Humanity said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...






 I do and I am waiting for action to be taken


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Citi competition attracts 21 financial start-ups to Jerusalem - Israel News - Jerusalem Post
> ...






 Do tell us again why hamas keeps closing the gates to Palestinians wanting to leave gaza, then charges them $thousands to exit via the tunnels


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Humanity said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






 How would you know ?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 Then what would happen to the millions of illegal immigrants, will they go back to where they came from

 A two state solution that has muslims in charge of both of them

 So you don't consider the 1 million Jews and their descendants forcibly evicted from arab nations to be from a foreign country while the arab muslims aren't who left the same countries.

Wrong again as the UNSC did ratify Israel, just that you refuse to accept it. Even the minutes of the meeting are not enough for you.

Hams speaks for the Palestinians you idiot and they have them eating out of their hands.


 Try reading the proper history books and not just the islamomoron ones


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...






 Bull shit the arab muslims massacred the Jews in their thousands on a regular basis to keep the numbers down. Just like a farmer will cull his herds when they get too large so the muslims culled their slaves.


----------



## theliq (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


You should know by now it is the Israelis that restrict the Palestinians PERIOD...but shamefully you only bought a one-way ticket to Zion......non stop.


----------



## theliq (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


How silly..YAWN ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ ad-nausium


----------



## theliq (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


You exposae is so inaccurate on many fronts as to make it impossible for me to bother to explain..Have a Great Life Phoney......me I pulled the communication cord,I'm off.


----------



## theliq (Apr 27, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Humanity said:
> ...


Easy


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


 You are a plain vanilla anti-semite and don't even realise that your "anti-zionism" cover has been breached by your own foolish self.

BTW Gentiles aren't investing, only Jews, and you sure know that they can make money.  Maybe you could learn from them as opposed to being envious?


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






So do tell us again why hamas keeps closing the gates out of Palestine.  Is it because they don't want any more people to migrate out of gaza and tell the world the truth.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...







 Answering yourself shows how silly you are, nice of you to admit it


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






Only to those with a closed mind and who refuse to look at any other source but islamomorn propaganda ones


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 27, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 I forgot your imam told you didn't he.


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 27, 2015)

montelatici said:


> Israel is an Apartheid state, it is not a democracy.  It controls the occupied territories just as South Africa controlled the Bantustans.  South Africa claimed that the people under its control in the Bantustans were not South African citizens, so they withheld the vote from them and subjected them to different laws.  Just as Israel does in the Occupied Territories.  Keep your bullshit to yourself.


Actually there is a huge difference because South Africa had no black citizens who could vote unlike Israel which has 20% arab citizens, who are able to vote in free democratic elections. South Africa had no black politicians or judges, black South Africans could not visit beaches, parks or have relations with whites and they had no vote within South Africa proper, unlike Israeli arabs. Muslims enjoy full rights under the law within Israel proper. The parallels to the homelands fail.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 27, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is an Apartheid state, it is not a democracy.  It controls the occupied territories just as South Africa controlled the Bantustans.  South Africa claimed that the people under its control in the Bantustans were not South African citizens, so they withheld the vote from them and subjected them to different laws.  Just as Israel does in the Occupied Territories.  Keep your bullshit to yourself.
> ...



In fact, Israel is the only country in the entire Middle East that has citizens of all living faiths including Muslim Palestinians with equal voting rights in the Knesset.  Yep, that's apartheid.  Just curious, how many Jews & Christians are citizens of the non apartheid Arab countries with the same rights?


----------



## fanger (Apr 27, 2015)

Jewish communities in: Algeria, Bahrain, Egypt,Iraq, Lebanon, Libya, Morocco, Syria Tunisia, Yemen

Jews in the Arab world


----------



## Lipush (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Wow.

You're a one venomous person. No wonder so many think you're this board's walking satire.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 27, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



The only Muslims and Christians that are allowed to vote in land controlled by the Israelis are the ones that are not held in the Israeli Bantustans/Occupied Territories.  Apartheidn South Africa could make the same claim as Israel.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 27, 2015)

fanger said:


> Jewish communities in: Algeria, Bahrain, Egypt,Iraq, Lebanon, Libya, Morocco, Syria Tunisia, Yemen
> 
> Jews in the Arab world


 
Algeria, bahrain, lebanon and syria have just a handful of jews, most less than 50 people.  There used to be sizable population between 100,000 to 500,000 in most of those countries

that is the tragedy of the situation.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 27, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish communities in: Algeria, Bahrain, Egypt,Iraq, Lebanon, Libya, Morocco, Syria Tunisia, Yemen
> ...




Yes but surely they have equal voting rights just like Palestinian citizens have in Israel, right Monte?


----------



## montelatici (Apr 27, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Of course. Although I do not agree with their decision to vote for Islamists.

"Tunisian Jews may vote for Islamists in elections"

Tunisian Jews may vote for Islamists in elections The Times of Israel


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



you mean you Israelites and Zionist Christians.


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


really, thats how many see you..btw


----------



## toastman (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



No surprise that you would agree with Penelope's hateful and bigoted comments you miserable Nazi.


----------



## toastman (Apr 27, 2015)

Lipush said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



She's just another hateful Muslim bigot who blames Jews for what her own people are doing. 

The difference between her and other Muslim posters however is that she is incredibly stupid. I mean REALLY dumb .


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2015)

toastman said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 27, 2015)

toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Well yes, but let us not forget how much fun she is for us to play with.


----------



## toastman (Apr 27, 2015)

eots said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



What the hell does that have to do with what I said ?


----------



## Penelope (Apr 27, 2015)

toastman said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I am not a Muslim but you know that. I am actually anti radical anybody and that includes Christians.


----------



## toastman (Apr 27, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You are a hateful bigot and you lie about Jews. Reading your conspiracy theories about Jews/Israel reminds about about Goebbels propaganda. You are a modern day Nazi.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

fanger said:


> Jewish communities in: Algeria, Bahrain, Egypt,Iraq, Lebanon, Libya, Morocco, Syria Tunisia, Yemen
> 
> Jews in the Arab world






 Now how many have the same rights as the arab muslim rulers to things like votes, riding horses, rebuilding synagogues etc.


----------



## Linkiloo (Apr 28, 2015)

toastman said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


 Yes she is a plain old anti-semite sporting an avatar saying "Peace". It is more than ironic.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...






They are allowed to vote in their own coutries elections when hamas gets round to calling them again. They don't have any legal right to take part in Israeli elections no matter how many times you post your RACIST LIES.   Get a grip before you lose your sanity and start thinking why Palestine is occupied and why the arab muslims can not vote in any elections but their own. They had their chance at voting in Israeli elections in 1948, and turned it down preferring to use violence and losing ever since.


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

montelatici said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...







 Then you want to impose apartheid on the Tunisian Jews because they wont vote how you want them to vote.  So now who practises apartheid as well as telling RACIST LIES


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...






Nope everyone, even the pro pali's see you as a snake in the grass


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...







 Not that many is it, just the few morons like yourself


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

Penelope said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...






 Stop LYING you are a rabid muslims, or you are a brainwashed dhimmi


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 Just one persons views out of the million or so that survived, shows how desperate you are to demonise the Jews.


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


No, actually there are  very many that call you .._this board's walking satire , _everyone's talking about it


----------



## eots (Apr 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 28, 2015)

Linkiloo said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



So funny indeed.  Seems like whenever we see an avatar like peace, love, justice etc, it's always used by the hateful.  Heh Heh!


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 You mean the islamomoron nobodies don't you, whose opinions are not worth the paper they read them from


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 28, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...






 That's alright then, I might tell some jokes to see if you are an islamomoron.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ever since the BDS movement began, Israel's economy has been booming with American investors.  LONG LIVE THE BDS MOVEMENT.

Warren Buffett Israel is Most Promising Investment Hub Outside of U.S. The Tower


----------



## theliq (Apr 28, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


You know NOT the minute nor the HOUR


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 29, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...





 Do you even know what that refers to. It is a famous quote telling the believers that they don't know when they will die, but God does


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


EXACTLY>>>>www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnc8Bhgbj1E

You HEATHEN


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 29, 2015)

7 Great Growth Stocks Based in Israel-Kiplinger


----------



## montelatici (Apr 29, 2015)

De Beers was/is also a great investment.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 29, 2015)

Israel doesn't have diamonds and natural resources.

The successful companies are investing in Israel because Israel has the brains and ingenuity. And it's getting more everyday.

Can't handle it?  Good.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Israel doesn't have diamonds and natural resources.
> 
> The successful companies are investing in Israel because Israel has the brains and ingenuity. And it's getting more everyday.
> 
> Can't handle it?  Good.



Like HP hiring a few hundred Israelis...........


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Not true.


----------



## theliq (Apr 29, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Israel doesn't have diamonds and natural resources.
> 
> The successful companies are investing in Israel because Israel has the brains and ingenuity. And it's getting more everyday.
> 
> Can't handle it?  Good.


I never said that at all because I know differently Roudy,maybe you were not referring to me?steve


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 29, 2015)

Apple hired 250 Israelis and world food preservation is in a joint venture with Israeli agricultural research........and the world keeps turning.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Apple hired 250 Israelis and world food preservation is in a joint venture with Israeli agricultural research........and the world keeps turning.


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 29, 2015)

eots said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Apple hired 250 Israelis and world food preservation is in a joint venture with Israeli agricultural research........and the world keeps turning.
> ...




Gunpowder plot was 5 November 1605 in England


----------



## fanger (Apr 29, 2015)

Twin Tower Treason +WTC7



9-11 Attacks The Five Dancing Israelis Arrested on 9-11


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 29, 2015)

fanger said:


> Twin Tower Treason +WTC7


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

montelatici said:


> De Beers was/is also a great investment.






 MORE OFF TOPIC SPAMMING/TROLLING


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

fanger said:


> Twin Tower Treason +WTC7
> 
> 
> 
> 9-11 Attacks The Five Dancing Israelis Arrested on 9-11






 Proven to be innocent, but still touted by islamomoron propagandists and LIARS

 Now what has this to do with the topic under discussion, or are you trying to silence the truth that hurts so much.


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > De Beers was/is also a great investment.
> ...


Ya arishat..leave the gunpowder plots out of this the topic is Israel a wise investment... personally all my monies in pork bellies and silver


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Twin Tower Treason +WTC7
> ...


off topic or I would challenge that assertion
now try to focus..putting money into Israel  yay or neigh is the question at hand


----------



## toastman (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Stop lying, you don't have any money .


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...






 NOPE maybe you should open the windows and let some smoke out. The OP is Most successful People Invest in Israel


----------



## Phoenall (Apr 30, 2015)

toastman said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...






Only his welfare and that just about covers his habit..............


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 30, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Apple hired 250 Israelis and world food preservation is in a joint venture with Israeli agricultural research........and the world keeps turning.



Ever since the BDS movement began, foreign investments into Israel have been booming.  LONG LIVE THE BDS MOVEMENT.

Attracting international investors to Israel - Israel Business Ynetnews


----------



## Roudy (Apr 30, 2015)

Chinese Firms Swoop Into Israel Looking for Tech Investments - WSJ


----------



## Roudy (Apr 30, 2015)

*Record $15b. Israeli high-tech exits in 2014*

Reports indicate that in 2014, many more mature Israeli high-tech companies preferred an IPO to being acquired.

Israeli high-tech exits doubled to a record $15 billion in 2014. This has been by far the best-ever year for the country's high-tech and biomed sector in terms of exits. 

In 2014, the stars were aligned exactly right for Israeli high-tech. The IPO window was open in the US and England due to the maturity of many Israeli companies and investors, the major availability of money for high-tech from buyers and investors, and of course the strength of Israeli high-tech that knew how to reinvent itself and adapt to the times.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 30, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Apple hired 250 Israelis and world food preservation is in a joint venture with Israeli agricultural research........and the world keeps turning.
> ...



Long live the Bowel Discharge Syndrome movement!

*Israeli start-ups raised record $3.4b in 2014*

688 companies raised 46% more capital than in 2013, with $1.1 billion raised in the fourth quarter of 2014.

In 2014, Israeli high-tech and life sciences capital raising set an all-time record as 688 companies raised $3.4 billion, IVC and KPMG report. This amount was 46% higher than 2013, when 659 companies raised $2.3 billion.

In the fourth quarter of 2014 alone, 184 Israeli high-tech companies raised a massive $1.1 billion - the most raised in one quarter since 1999. The amount was 58% higher than the $701 million raised by 170 companies in the third quarter of 2014, and 39% higher than the $795 million raised by 190 companies in the corresponding quarter of 2013. For the sake of comparison, the past decade's quarterly average was just $470 million. The average company financing round increased to $6 million in the fourth quarter of 2014 from $4.12 million in the preceding quarter and $4.18 million in the corresponding quarter.

Koby Simana, CEO of IVC Research Center CEO Koby Simana said, "The hike in capital raised by Israeli high-tech companies directly reflects the continuing increase in the number of large deals, which we described a few months ago. Our annual review of the findings shows that large deals accounted for 3% of total deals, at most, until 2014, while in 2014 the share doubled. Capital raised in large deals more than doubled in 2014, totaling over $1.3 billion. This demonstrates that not only is the number of large deals growing, but their size is increasing as well, with a number of very prominent deals reflecting the trend, such as the Landa Corp., IronSource and Kaminario extra-large rounds."

KPMG Somekh Chaikin's Technology group partner Ofer Sela said, "During 2014, some 39 companies completed financing rounds exceeding $20 million, positioning these companies to continue their market expansion. We believe that the maturity level of Israel-based companies in 2015 will attract private equity investors, resulting in even higher amounts raised per revenue-growth company."

He added, "The fact that the number of deals in the $5 million to $20 million range increased consistently throughout the past year shows the ability of Israeli technology companies to attract capital. It has been said by some that you raise money whenever it's possible. It certainly looks like Israeli entrepreneurs are learning the lesson well, using the opportunity to raise more capital whenever the market allows the, which also explains why the relative number of small deals below $5 million has somewhat declined, though they still constitute the largest portion of deals."

In the fourth quarter of 2014, 110 venture capital-backed deals attracted more capital than in any previous quarter in the last six years - $845 million or 76% of total capital invested. The amount soared 78% from that of the the third quarter of 2013 and 41% from the corresponding quarter. The average venture capital-backed deal reached $7.7 million, which compared with a six-year $4.3 million average.

In 2014, 392 venture capital-backed deals totaled $2.36 billion or 69% of total capital invested. This compared to $1.7 billion (75%) in 2013 and $1.3 billion (73%) in 2012. The average venture capital-backed deal size reached $6 million, well above the six-year $4.3 million average. Sela believes this trend will persist, saying "with the strong positive sentiment in US public markets and current economic conditions, we expect 2015 to be a robust year for VC-backed Israeli companies."


----------



## aris2chat (Apr 30, 2015)

fanger said:


> Twin Tower Treason +WTC7
> 
> 
> 
> 9-11 Attacks The Five Dancing Israelis Arrested on 9-11



OMG! more debunked garbage, and you actually believe all these stories?
How about the one of little green men teleporting people in the towers to mars?  Or, there never were towers at the WTC just holograms. 
Do you sleep in the stable so the horses can kick you in the head each night?

They hear about the attack, pulled in to the closest spot where they might get a look at the towers and were recording what they saw because they could not believe.  They were hardly the only ones taking pictures for filming what was happening. There was a whole gallery exhibit of photos and video taken that day, or don't you remember that?  A book of images was published if you want to buy it.

As for the woman who saw them, she did not even have her glasses on but went to get binoculars and saw the van's license number as they were pulling out.

The 'Israelis' were released and returned to their homes.

All these years later and this conspiracy nonsense is still circulating?


----------



## Hossfly (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Apr 30, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > Twin Tower Treason +WTC7
> ...


Off topic.. if you wish to discuss the evidence israeli prior knowledge on 9/11 then maybe you should start another thread ,this thread is talk about exciting investment opportunities in Israel  !


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Chinese Firms Swoop Into Israel Looking for Tech Investments - WSJ


swoop?...you mean like a vulture or bird of prey


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Chinese Firms Swoop Into Israel Looking for Tech Investments - WSJ
> ...



Chinese Firms Swoop Into Israel Looking for Tech Investments - WSJ


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I would be cautious about china having too much influence


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

To understand netizen attitudes, we first have to understand China’s position on Israel-Palestine relations. For decades, China did not try to stay out of the conflict. Under Mao Zedong, China sided with Palestine. Former Chinese leaders such as Mao Zedong and Deng Xiaoping had almost unconditional support for the revolutionary cause led by Yasser Arafat, who was called “an old friend of the Chinese people.” The Palestine Liberation Organization (PLO) obtained both funds and weapons from China.
Why China Must Pay Attention to the Israel-Palestine Conflict The Diplomat


----------



## Roudy (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



Yes this thread is about why successful people and companies invest in Israel, not some chimp looking moron spamming garbage about dancing Jews.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You mean like how the U.S. owes China trillions of dollars in loans?  Stick to your irrelevant YouTube clips, troll.


----------



## Roudy (Apr 30, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Chinese Firms Swoop Into Israel Looking for Tech Investments - WSJ
> ...



Business is a predatory environment. Chinese see a future and opportunity in Israel so they move in before others do.  What do Arabs and Muslims ever have to offer?  JACKSHIT.  They're too busy being savages.


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


So the thread is really about how Israel measures up against arabs and muslim savages ?
and here I was thinking it was about Israel as an Investment opportunity


----------



## toastman (Apr 30, 2015)

eots, do you like dimebag darryl ?


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


yes ,reminds of the ferengi of 6th and 177th rules of acquisition

._A man is only worth the sum of his possessions._@ _know your enemies ... but do business                with them always._


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

toastman said:


> eots, do you like dimebag darryl ?


He was good ,not what I listen to at home.. but I saw the cowboys from hell tour live and it was really good, it fit well with the 90,s


----------



## Roudy (May 1, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Can't chew gum and walk at the same time, chimp?

The thread is about the growth of Israel as an investment opportunity, and the failures of the boycott movement, which are sponsored by Muslim savages who have nothing to contribute to modern humanity but hatred, death, and mayhem.

True story, el chimpo.


----------



## eots (May 1, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


awe the plot thickens...


----------



## Roudy (May 1, 2015)




----------



## MJB12741 (May 1, 2015)

America First but can you become wealthy by also inversting in Israel?  You betcha!

Israel Economy Population GDP Inflation Business Trade FDI Corruption


----------



## MJB12741 (May 2, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> America First but can you become wealthy by also inversting in Israel?  You betcha!
> 
> Israel Economy Population GDP Inflation Business Trade FDI Corruption



Want good financial investments for you & your loved ones?  Consider the facts.

Why Invest in Israel BlueStar Indexes


----------



## 50_RiaL (May 3, 2015)

"Innovation going on in Israel is critical to the future of the technology business." -- Bill Gates, 2008


----------



## MJB12741 (May 4, 2015)

50_RiaL said:


> "Innovation going on in Israel is critical to the future of the technology business." -- Bill Gates, 2008



Amazing how Israel keeps on making endless contributions for the betterment of all mankind.  Especially when we consider what Israel has for neighbors to deal with.


----------



## Roudy (May 4, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> 50_RiaL said:
> 
> 
> > "Innovation going on in Israel is critical to the future of the technology business." -- Bill Gates, 2008
> ...



Just imagine, despite the fact that it's been in a constant state of war, it still thrives and achieves above and beyond.  Even when there's a global recession, Israel shows one of the best economies.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > 50_RiaL said:
> ...



Had the Palestinians not been at constan twar with Israel, they too would have been credited for all the worldly contributions.  But then, Palestinians will be Palestinians.


----------



## montelatici (May 4, 2015)

Roudy said:


>


Here is Ruddy the chimp.


----------



## Roudy (May 4, 2015)

^^^^^

ha ha ha. As I told you before that looks totally like you.  Unbelievable resemblance.


----------



## Roudy (May 5, 2015)




----------



## eots (May 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


>


----------



## Roudy (May 5, 2015)




----------



## eots (May 5, 2015)

Roudy said:


>


/
your boyfriend  ?


----------



## MJB12741 (May 5, 2015)

Long live the BDS movement!

New index tracks hot Israeli tech companies - Mar. 23 2015


----------



## Roudy (May 5, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Long live the BDS movement!
> 
> New index tracks hot Israeli tech companies - Mar. 23 2015




*Israel’s Economy Is Booming – Sorry, Boycotters & John Kerry*


Anti-Israel elements threatening boycott are encouraged by the pressure of American Secretary of State John Kerry, who says, “For Israel there is an increasing de-legitimization campaign that has been building up. People are very sensitive to it, there is talk of boycott and other kinds of things. Are we all going to be better with all of that?” Yet, boycott supporters should be better aware of how vibrant Israel’s economy is, and that the days of the Jewish State wiltering because of threats is not viable in the year 2014.

Israel has continued economy growth – even during a worldwide economic meltdown – along with a conservative, well-regulated banking system.  Israel has approximately the same number of companies listed on NASDAQ as the next three countries combined, and, as one of the most technologically advanced countries in the world, is rightfully known as the “start-up nation.” Israel is no banana republic, and remains one of the most thriving economies in the Middle East.

The Israeli economy is booming, as can be seen from the comments of a very wide variety of sources and experts (which John Kerry and many others should read and recognize):

• “Technology companies and global investors are beating a path to Israel and finding unique combinations of audacity, creativity, and drive everywhere they look. Which may explain why, in addition to boasting the highest density of start-ups in the world (a total of more than 3,850 start-ups one for every 1,844 Israelis) more Israeli companies are listed on the NASDAQ exchange than all companies from the entire European continent.”  — _Dan Senor and Saul Singer_

• “Israel, the land of milk and honey, is now also the home of business success, opportunity and major growth.”  _–_ _Hedge Fund Billionaire Henry Swieca _

• “If you’re going to the Middle East to look for oil, you can skip Israel.  However, if you’re looking for brains, look no further. [Israel] has a disproportionate amount of brains and energy.” _–_ _Warren Buffet_

• “[Israel is] the most important high-tech center in the world after the US.” _– Eric Schmidt_

• “Tel Aviv has been named the second best place in the world in which to launch a high-tech startup company.” _– Viva Sarah Press_

•  “Israel has an enormous cash reserve of some $80 billion.” _– Hezi Sternlicht_

• “Science and technology in Israel is one of the country’s most highly developed and industrialized sectors. The percentage of Israelis engaged in scientific and technological inquiry, and the amount spent on research and development (R&D) in relation to gross domestic product (GDP), is amongst the highest in the world.” _– InvestInIsrael.gov_

• “So why Tel Aviv? The city is overflowing with software developers and venture capital. Larger companies, including Google, have set up offices there. Facebook is now there, too, after acquiring facial-recognition developer Face.com in June.” _– Bloomberg.com_

• “The Israeli startup scene needs little introduction. Tel Aviv is rapidly becoming one of the most innovative tech hubs on the planet, vying with London, New York and Berlin as Silicon Valley’s second.” _– Monty Munford_

• “Israel has a highly educated entrepreneurial community (40% with Masters/PhD vs. 42% in Silicon Valley).” _– Zack Miller_

• “From VC funds to conglomerates, foreign government partners to a smart international workforce, Israel has it all.” _– Ron Hershco, Brooklyn & Israel financier _

• “Swiss research institute IMD releases World Competitiveness Yearbook, ranks Bank of Israel first among world’s central banks.”_ — Olga Viniar_

• “It should be noted that Israel’s ranking first in terms of the market’s durability in the face of crises is the direct result of the Treasury and the Bank of Israel’s actions, which withstood the pressures and did not pump funds into failing organizations and financial systems as the US and Europe did.” _– Uriel Linn_

• “Israel is good at creating international cooperation for funding in the R&D programs they establish. And they provide a great ROI when done correctly.” _– Ann Liebschutz_

•  “Israel has one of the world’s fastest growing developed economies.” _– Moital.gov.il_

• “Israel’s output growth remains relatively strong, unemployment is at historically low levels, its high-tech sector continues to attract international admiration, and new off-shore gas fields have come on stream.” _– 2013 Israel Economic Survey_

• “We find ourselves in an age when both data is bursting forth via the Internet, and the economy continues to become more globalized than ever. For us it is a challenge, but even more, it is an opportunity.” _– Benjamin Netanyahu_

• “Steve Ballmer [Microsoft’s CEO] calls Microsoft as much an Israeli company as an American company, because of the importance of its Israeli technologies. Google, Cisco, Intel, Microsoft, eBay…live and die by the work of [their] Israeli teams…. Israel, a tiny nation of immigrants torn by war, has managed to become the first technology nation….” _– Wall Street Journal_

No matter what detractors of the Jewish people there have been throughout history, the Jewish people have survived.  The economy of Israel will continue to thrive and grow – and when there is a will, there is a way. Indeed, as my mother used to say: “This too shall pass.”


----------



## MJB12741 (May 6, 2015)

Ever since the BDS movement began investments have been pouring into Israel from all over the world.  Even from China.

Israeli Tech Startups Attract Chinese Investors - WSJ


----------



## aris2chat (May 6, 2015)

Microsoft made a deal for Israeli tech pens, N-trig


----------



## Roudy (May 6, 2015)

Just imagine what's going going to happen when the Israel's newly discovered natural gas starts going on line. They've done so much with so little.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 6, 2015)

Roudy said:


> Just imagine what's going going to happen when the Israel's newly discovered natural gas starts going on line. They've done so much with so little.



True.  Ever since Israel turned the wasteland into a thriving metropolis, here came hoards of Palestinians to claim it's their land.  And now with natural gas the Palis will claim it is theirs as well.


----------



## Hossfly (May 6, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Just imagine what's going going to happen when the Israel's newly discovered natural gas starts going on line. They've done so much with so little.
> ...


The same thing happened in South Africa and Panama Canal Zone (administered by the US) and both countries gave the land to the "natives" to appease the world. I doubt if Israel will turn the country over to the "indigenous natives."


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Long live the BDS movement!
> ...


You will note in the pic.,there is a Jewish and Palestinian lady,saying that "ISRAEL BOOMING" well you may think so Roudy but an average Monthly wage of $1175(approx. $272 per week) or $6.8 per hour for a 40 hour week... is no great shakes.

As you know,I/we employ quite a few people and even employees just  starting are on $28 dollars per hour.......our average wage is $7,800 per month or $1800 per week or $45 per hour.just saying steve........


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Just imagine what's going going to happen when the Israel's newly discovered natural gas starts going on line. They've done so much with so little.
> ...


Well with the Trillions$ you have received so you should have..............


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



We are an Equal Opportunity Employer


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...






 And what is your cost of living there. I had the chance to emigrate and work in a Steel mill on similar wages back in the early 1980's. The cost of living then was ten times the cost of living in the UK so I would have been taking a cut in wages doing a Job that should have in theory been a promotion. The cheapest home was in a rural area 50 miles from the plant and was valued at $1,200,000 ( about £500,000 ) Food costs were extremely high and meant more processed food than is good for you.


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


No Way,I reckon the average price of a home would be around $700,000......we eat very well as we produce and export a lot of Veg,Fruit,Wheat,Wine etc., my home is worth circa $3Million but then that is higher than average.....I have 4 commercial properties and purchased a home for each of my three children,Phoney I started my business with a $A4000 bank loan......but I work/ed bloody hard in the early days......and made many a sacrifice.My brother has a farm and exports goat products....Cheese and Milk etc., to Asia,the Middle East and Europe...........Australia is regarded as a Pure,Clean Market to purchase products from.,New Zealand too.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 7, 2015)

Why do so many successful people invest in Israel?  To insure financial security for their loved ones.  Do you have loved ones you want to be financially successful?  Israel can help you despite what Israel has for neighbors to deal with.

Why Invest in Israel BlueStar Indexes


----------



## Roudy (May 7, 2015)

B


theliq said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Bullshit.  Article does not address wages.  You high again?


----------



## Roudy (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Wrong. Israel's economy is booming and you just can't handle it.


----------



## Phoenall (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...






 As I said I was offered the job and the assisted passage and turned it down due to the poor wages and high cost of living. On of my Uncles said that living in the city was out of most peoples pockets, and a chicken could cost $20. In the sticks they were 2 for 50c.  Did not fancy doing 20 hour shifts with the traveling required to reach the Mill. Glad I stayed as my cousin was let go shortly after when the mill closed down


----------



## Daniyel (May 7, 2015)

Israel is about to become one of the leading financial empires if not one the biggest one.


----------



## eots (May 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > 50_RiaL said:
> ...


----------



## eots (May 7, 2015)




----------



## MJB12741 (May 7, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> Israel is about to become one of the leading financial empires if not one the biggest one.



Let us be thankful Israel's enemies are too biased & stupid to put it to Israel but good by getting financially wealthy off of Israel.


----------



## eots (May 7, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is about to become one of the leading financial empires if not one the biggest one.
> ...


On the contrary..China will be more than willing to buy your country


----------



## Daniyel (May 7, 2015)

eots said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Daniyel said:
> ...


China has always been focused on the power of quantity - on the other hand startups and stocks (despite being global assets) are established over quality and this is Israel's economy at its best.


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


I would be so glad if it were Roudy......and maybe it is for the Elite few but the statistics show a large % of citizens are living on or below the poverty line.......Why would you imagine I would be pleased if Israel would be doing badly Economically!!!!!!!I was merely saying that it is not a bed of roses at the moment for a lot of folk in Israel........Sometimes I don't know why you come to conclusions you do. steve


----------



## eots (May 7, 2015)




----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> B
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> ...


Lets face it WAGES and Standard of living in Israel are poor and average respectively...........the standard of living depends on the amount folk can earn and in Israel it's not that high for the AVERAGE FAMILY...........All this talk of IT Companies and Buffet and all sounds good but more often that not these people pay little tax to the host nation they are in.(maybe you could let me know Roudy what their Tax-Threshold actually is).....these companies trawl the globe to minimize their Tax responsibilities......THEY ARE NOT GOOD CORPORATE CITIZENS............in Australia we are about to change the loopholes in the Law for these TAX EVADERS..........steve.......and stop this habit of slight aggression when responding to a sensible accurate post of mine.Roudy


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Why do so many successful people invest in Israel?  To insure financial security for their loved ones.  Do you have loved ones you want to be financially successful?  Israel can help you despite what Israel has for neighbors to deal with.
> 
> Why Invest in Israel BlueStar Indexes


Well I personally would think THRICE about it.....in the Blue Star piece it mentions that Israel is getting a growth factor of 7.6% and above all other western nations,which is probably true but MJB you should realize that its starting base is probably close to ZERO and 7.6% is still basically ZERO,Israel I don't think can sustain such growth in the future due to many factors,lets see what happens next year or the next 10 years...just sayin...steve.........and as you would know a high % of start-up company's FAIL...it's too premature to be extolling "financial security for loved ones" at this stage M.

But Thanks for your interesting Post


----------



## Roudy (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > B
> ...



Wrong again.  The reason these companies are moving their R & D to Israel is because of an intangible resource that the Israelis provide: The brains and innovation of its people.  If it was taxes they were trying to avoid there's plenty of places like China, Philippines, Bietnam, Indonesia, etc. they can move to.  Israel is a semi socialist state and very tough of taxes.  You seem seriously lacking in basic business knowledge.


----------



## Roudy (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do so many successful people invest in Israel?  To insure financial security for their loved ones.  Do you have loved ones you want to be financially successful?  Israel can help you despite what Israel has for neighbors to deal with.
> ...



Who cares!  Do you really think Israel gives shit about a Moooslem living in Australia?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (May 7, 2015)

eots said:


>


How many thousands of old people die in the U.S. Due to neglect, el chimpo?


----------



## Roudy (May 7, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



Trolling, off topic garbage that should be reported.


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


These comments about Australia are completely untrue.......as to be ridiculous......why is it that 100,000's of Brits and Irish are leaving in Droves each year....SIMPLE >>>>>>>>>>>FOR A BETTER LIFE..........steve


----------



## Roudy (May 7, 2015)

don't worry Steve, we won't judge all Australians based on you.  That wouldn't be fair to them.


----------



## eots (May 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


you should be nicer to me, I help keep you employed


----------



## Roudy (May 7, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I am not an employee, douchebag, own several businesses, and would never hire a useless bum like you.  Sorry.


----------



## Hossfly (May 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> don't worry Steve, we won't judge all Australians based on you.  That wouldn't be fair to them.


Ah, Steve is a fair dinkum digger. Just a little wobbly.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 7, 2015)

My participation in helping the aboriginies in the Australian outback near Hermansville was a most pleasant & rewarding experience.  Have many photos to remember them by.

And did you know that among the very first groups in all the world to publicly protest Hitler in defence of the persecuted Jews were the Australian aboriginies led by a native aboriginie who converted to Christianity.  Read it, learn & enjoy.

Half a world away sound of breaking glass found an echo


----------



## eots (May 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


well you are short changing yourself then ..you could have a third business


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


It's Vietnam,but alas your prose answered nothing,again what is the TAX threshold for these companies.........please steve...try to concentrate instead of sledging all the time....get with programme.....


----------



## theliq (May 7, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> My participation in helping the aboriginies in the Australian outback near Hermansville was a most pleasant & rewarding experience.  Have many photos to remember them by.
> 
> And did you know that among the very first groups in all the world to publicly protest Hitler in defence of the persecuted Jews were the Australian aboriginies led by a native aboriginie who converted to Christianity.  Read it, learn & enjoy.
> 
> Half a world away sound of breaking glass found an echo


shame the Zionists didn't have the same perception


----------



## Roudy (May 7, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



pfffft...Israel is in no way an avenue for companies to avoid paying taxes.  Try again.

These are all excuses and futile attempts at discrediting the Israelis for what they have achieved in the face of such harsh adversity.


----------



## Daniyel (May 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



About the Tax(and VAT)
Taxation in Israel - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Unemployment Rate goes between 5.2-5.7% 
CPI however indicates that trafficking commodities for manufacturing is pretty much unprofitable unless it is a global manufacturing. 
You can find further statistics here as well.
http://www1.cbs.gov.il/reader/cw_usr_view_Folder?ID=141

Here you'll find start-up individuals mapped... 
Israel Startup Map


Bang goes your theory.


----------



## Roudy (May 8, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## theliq (May 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Don't be silly Roudy,Israel have done a Great job(be it on Palestinian Land,or not)........cut the crap and tell me the Tax to be paid by these Super Rich Global Companies.....it is a simple question...why is it so hard to tell me............there is NO DISCREDIT TO ISRAEL AT ALL.steve


----------



## theliq (May 8, 2015)

Daniyel said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Thanks Danny,I know Israelis are finding it tough at the moment..steve


----------



## eots (May 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Bet there is profit to be made selling muhammad paint by numbers or connect the dots...or color muhammad coloring books for the little ones...


----------



## Daniyel (May 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Daniyel said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Unlike many other places here in small Israel people got their lives pretty comfortable so far but they simply got used to it, so of course the coin will weaken over time its not something that can be stopped or reversed (practically). New outcomes that are not necessities such as the luxuries of the newest smartphone to every 8 yo or whatsoever including an additional car for only one full time worker in the family is impossible to fund so say what you want but the average family anywhere else in the world won't be able to either.
 People just want more when the lack of real values such as hard work and Zionism fades, the synonym is spoiled, however this is all the left best tool against the right EXCEPT for Netanyahu which happens to be one of Israels best Finance Ministers and we both know that Bibi is way more Capitalistic than the left and their Social agenda so things are not tough at all - you do have the road paved for living in dignity but don't bother to complain if you take the shortcuts..most of the left messages are intended to play on the tune of 'you can live better', I hope you get the message here, for some reason I got the feeling that you were hastened to conclude instead of reading so I tried to elaborate on both aspects.


----------



## Roudy (May 8, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Mohammad drawings are occurring because Islamic savages kill in his name.

Connect those dots, chimpo.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > My participation in helping the aboriginies in the Australian outback near Hermansville was a most pleasant & rewarding experience.  Have many photos to remember them by.
> ...




Right on.  I totally agree.  It is the Zionists who are primarilly responsible for fueling this endless conflict with their damn peace offerings, security fence & land concessions to Palestinians of all people for which Israel gets what Israel deserves in return.  Want peace?  First this entire Zionist agenda has to go.  Then Israel must learn to treat the Palestinians with the same Arab country love, justice & respect the Palestinians are so well accustomed to.  And so well deserve.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## aris2chat (May 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It was a former muslim that won the drawing contest.  ISIS or other such groups have no right to dictate free speech in the US.  It is not the Islamic States of Amercan and radical muslims do not dictate what rights we have or don't have within our country.  They have not rights over non-muslims, Islam is not compulsory and those who believe it is do not understand the faith or the quran.


----------



## Phoenall (May 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > B
> ...






 I am glad we gave the lunatics like you the boot yesterday. The Wages are what the company can afford to pay and still make a profit. The Standard of Living alters with were in a place you live, in a social housing area the standard would be lower than in a suburb with houses in their own grounds. It is all down to supply and demand and people will only pay so much for consumables. Take the perks away from companies and they close up shop and move elsewhere, leaving the country with a massive hole to fill. A big Japanese electrical company did just this when wages spiralled up due to the cost of living. The areas they had manufacturing plants in suddenly found that had a massive shortfall due to rising unemployment and falling cash flows causing more unemployment and so the circle begins. Look at London where you need an annual income of £1 million to live, then look at Liverpool where you can live better on an annual income of £20,000. The wages are very similar in both Cities for the majority of jobs, but the standard of living is higher in Liverpool because it costs less to live


----------



## Phoenall (May 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do so many successful people invest in Israel?  To insure financial security for their loved ones.  Do you have loved ones you want to be financially successful?  Israel can help you despite what Israel has for neighbors to deal with.
> ...






 Growth is growth and it is not zero as that is stagnation. To survive a company/nation needs to grow year on year, and as many nations learned a few short years ago overextending leads to collapse. Israel came through that without a scratch and has grown year on year.


----------



## Phoenall (May 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...







 Wrong to get away from left wing politics and islamonazi terrorism. Now we will see immigration drop as the funding is cut to all migrants, and they have to be sponsored or have independent means. WATCH THIS SPACE


----------



## eots (May 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


----------



## MJB12741 (May 8, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




See how you feel after having invested in Israel?  Can you blame them?


----------



## theliq (May 8, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


MANY A TRUE WORD SAID IN JEST M..steve


----------



## theliq (May 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


How silly,I know for a fact that Israel was gleaning money world wide shortly after the WFC......and Nit and YAR WHO was in Australia.....pressing Australian Business for money and Succeeding.........Don't tell me anything....because I already know the truth........you are a joke to say "Israel got through this crisis(WFC) without a scratch".......you work on the principle of treating everyone like an Idiot.....I'm theliq...ever living,ever faithful,ever sure of the truth and facts.

You should stop lying.


----------



## Hossfly (May 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


theliq


----------



## theliq (May 8, 2015)

Phoenall said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


And I will combat your thorium by saying nearly 50% of Israelis live close to,on and below the poverty line.............Maybe you can tell me,what Tax these Big Companies will be paying........or will they be paying NO TAX for the first 10 years like some companies......one fool spruiked that they are coming to Israel because the people are so smart.........well I have news for you.....people everywhere  are smart....this is not an Israeli exclusive


----------



## theliq (May 8, 2015)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


You need to get out more !!!!!


----------



## Roudy (May 8, 2015)

eots said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



You've posted that irrelevant pic like a 100 times, you useless troll.


----------



## eots (May 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Phoenall said:
> ...


link ?


----------



## Roudy (May 8, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



Zzzzzzzzzzz....more denials....Stick your head in the sand all you want. Israeli economy is booming and companies are flocking to Israel.


----------



## Roudy (May 8, 2015)

eots said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Well if I were a useless bum who trolls the internet like you, I'd have the time to look through your idiotic posts.  But I have better things to do with my time, CHIMP-FACE.


----------



## eots (May 8, 2015)

*Money...we don't need no stinking money..*


----------



## eots (May 8, 2015)

Roudy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


ya like cheer lead for Israel...lol..don't pretend


----------



## eots (May 8, 2015)

this threads boring.....


----------



## eots (May 8, 2015)

*Izzo 08 Money Talk ft Good Jet & OBHM Jew*


----------



## eots (May 8, 2015)




----------



## MJB12741 (May 9, 2015)

theliq said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...




LOL!  Them poppies must be good this year, eh Theliq?


----------



## MJB12741 (May 10, 2015)

Help cure Parkinson's disease.  Invest in Israel.

Investing in Teva Other Israeli ADRs


----------



## Roudy (May 10, 2015)




----------



## MJB12741 (May 10, 2015)

So many reasons to invest in Israel to secure financial success for you & your loved ones.

Should I Consider Investing in Israel Wise Money Israel


----------



## aris2chat (May 11, 2015)

Germany just made a deal to secure the Israeli oil field off the coast.  Are BDS going to boycott germany?


----------



## Roudy (May 11, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Germany just made a deal to secure the Israeli oil field off the coast.  Are BDS going to boycott germany?


BDS has become a total failure. It's not even fashionable on campuses any longer.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 12, 2015)

Roudy said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > Germany just made a deal to secure the Israeli oil field off the coast.  Are BDS going to boycott germany?
> ...




Oh no!  Ever since the BDS movement began, world investments have been pouring in to Israel.  How can we help keep the BDS movement going strong?


----------



## MJB12741 (May 13, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



LONG LIVE THE BDS MOVEMENT!

OECD Israel fourth in foreign direct investment - Israel News - Jerusalem Post


----------



## Roudy (May 13, 2015)

MJB12741 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Maybe BDS is actually an undercover Mossad operation?


----------



## MJB12741 (May 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



It is imperitive Israel supporters help keep the BDS movement going strong.  It takes actions like that by Israel's enemies to make the civilized world aware of what Israel has to deal with for neighbors.  And even greater help to Israel for world support is Hamas.  May God help Israel if Hamas ever folds.  How can I make a donation to Hamas?


----------



## Roudy (May 13, 2015)

To do list:

We need to keep pumping hot air into the BDS movement so that it never runs out.

Make sure Mossad doesn't spill the beans and tell everybody that BDS is an Israeli movement.

Keep the BDS optimistic and positive by complaining about the economic damages it is causing to Israel.

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## MJB12741 (May 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> To do list:
> 
> We need to keep pumping hot air into the BDS movement so that it never runs out.
> 
> ...




Great plan.  I am with you & so are most Christians & Jews I know who care to discuss the conflict.  It is our obligation as peace loving people to keep the wolrd informed of radical Islamists including those Palestinians who want us all dead & our countries destroyed.


----------



## Roudy (May 13, 2015)

So with that in mind, let's discuss all the catastrophic economic damage that BDS has caused upon Israel.  Which one of you will stand up and provide us with an example of one instance?


----------



## aris2chat (May 13, 2015)

Roudy said:


> So with that in mind, let's discuss all the catastrophic economic damage that BDS has caused upon Israel.  Which one of you will stand up and provide us with an example of one instance?



The best is the zero unemployment of palestinians in WB areas near jews, and a working wage about double that of palestinians jobs.
Why is palestinian unemployment so high in the rest of the WB?  How high would it be without the jews?


----------



## Roudy (May 14, 2015)

aris2chat said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > So with that in mind, let's discuss all the catastrophic economic damage that BDS has caused upon Israel.  Which one of you will stand up and provide us with an example of one instance?
> ...



Sssshhhh!  Remember, the BDS is crippling the Israeli economy, and the collapse of Israeli is imminent!


----------



## eots (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Roudy (May 14, 2015)

I think Enuts should invest in Gaza.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 14, 2015)

Roudy said:


> I think Enuts should invest in Gaza.



Fact is itg'sthe Palestinians themselves who started the BDS movement


Roudy said:


> So with that in mind, let's discuss all the catastrophic economic damage that BDS has caused upon Israel.  Which one of you will stand up and provide us with an example of one instance?



LOL!  Face it everyone, it is the Palestinians themselves who started this BDS movement.  Next the Palestinians & their supporters will blame Israel for the consequences.  Over & over again the Pali's have proven to be their own worst enemy.


----------



## MJB12741 (May 15, 2015)

So many top rated stocks based in Israel.

7 Great Growth Stocks Based in Israel-Kiplinger


----------



## MJB12741 (May 16, 2015)

Here is yet another opportunity to grow financially wealthy by good planning for your family loved ones.

Israeli Tech Investing Could The Best Opportunities Yet Be Ahead - Forbes


----------

